# Monroe Sensa Tracs, or Sensa Craps?



## 2red4u (Sep 21, 2010)

Well I looked around a bit and found nothing on this one. I'v got a 94 2.4 l HB with 130,000 on her. Love it to death except spring and bumpy roads, getting thrown around like a tin cup in a typhoon. I was wondering what shocks other used and had good luck with. Advanced Auto told me I can return them, but I thought Monroe was pretty good. Boy she can really take the corners, he he.


----------



## pittmanjustin (Apr 11, 2011)

i also heard monroe was pretty good but a always used cheap 17 dollar shocks on a 4x4 cause their gonna be rough anyway


----------



## Chezelle (Sep 8, 2002)

*Sensa-Trac*

I'm in the same boat and could only find one... but good review on the Sensa-Trac for light trucks. Looks like you can buy 3 and get the 4th one free after a rebate and free ship from AMZN. Think I'm going to try them.






:idhitit:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I always use KYB G2's. Besides performing well, they have a lifetime warranty and are an original equipment supplier to Nissan.


----------



## Rklnd Upstr (Oct 17, 2010)

I bought the cheapest munroes. they were worse than the rusted out possibly stock shocks I had.

I just ordered kyb gas-a-justs. 

I ordered online, and saved quite a bit.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Haven't checked the prices in awhile, but genuine Nissan shocks weren't badly priced last time I did so. The KYB G2's are designed to be a little firmer than stock to compensate for the normal suspension wear that occurs over time. I had them on my 97 HB 2WD; made for a nice handling truck!


----------

